# Bombs



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The Police have just done a controlled explosion a few hundred feet down the road from my office at Shell petrol station.

They had closed all of the streets surrounding it and were shouting at people to stay inside.

When will all this end? I can still hear sirens now 'after' the event.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Police seem to be exploding more bombs than anyone else of late.

All this of course makes the general public very uneasy and shows that terror tactics work. Obviously very much in the news the IRA waged a "war" for 19 years....!!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> The Police have just done a controlled explosion a few hundred feet down the road from my office at Shell petrol station.
> 
> They had closed all of the streets surrounding it and were shouting at people to stay inside.
> 
> When will all this end? I can still hear sirens now 'after' the event.


When all the islamic extremist's are dead. Or by their hands we are :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I just had to take a long walk around Liverpool Street as it's closed and surrounded by plod.

Also a load of stuff on Sky TV. Seems there's a lot going on today.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Can't see it stopping for ages.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.


Easy for you to say my cousin is a cop that plays with guns and she is out on those streets as we speak! I know i, and she would rather be at home with her feet up and not having to worry if she will have to either shoot someone or get blown up!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.
> ...


Agree it must be hard, but some of the steps they take are un necessary.

Also too much panic, they can't be discreat.

At least they caught 2 of the other guys, and the Italians caught another (still not 100% though).

I think they need to be a little more low key.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Though I have learnt that the police are never low key, if you tell them theres a theif in a shop during the night, they will come down, blue lights, sirens, noise etc... this is really not needed, I think because of the marked cars and their loudness too many people get away.

Just watch The Bill for classic examples :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.


Easy for you to say from the safty of your office no doubt the only thing you have to worry about is who is going to put the kettle on next. Tell you what next time they have a sus package you can offer the stick your no doubt gelled head into the ruck sack saving all that time and money...........stay safe ( office hero)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.
> ...


Nice personal attack.

Though I think your more an office hero than me.

Keep supporting this lovely country.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.


 :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

moley said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an excuse for police to play with guns and bombs, waste of time and money and giving those twats a serious ego boost.
> ...


Just stated my opinion, I'm sure not everyone agrees... :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


So lets just sit back and become a Taliban state......

<Then Bush can bomb the f**k out of us, and turn us into the next Iraq>


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


We have already mate.

The fact is the bombers have been living in England on benefits paid for by us, with UK passports.

Ask yourself how many more like them? Loads more I'm sure.

We can only attempt to stop them, but if they want to bomb us they will, think how many ways it can be done, so easily, especially if people are not focused on it, which to be honest most people arent.

I don't condon it, and hope it stops, as in most cases innocent people get killed (apart from the terrorists).

As far as my comment yesterday, its true the police are not aware or focused, now suddently they play the heros.

Fair enough they may be doing a good job now, still not good enough in my opinion.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


So what are they ment to do then if they still arnt doing a good enough job.

Personally i dont think you can ask much more! True the threats are still going on and there will most probably be another attack. But they cant stop every attack unless they put every Muslim innocent or not on house arrest with a cop sitting at each exit of there house! I for one, dont want to say something like that happen!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I think the Met police and no doubt police thoughout the country are doing a stirling job, not only do they have 4 suspected terrorists in the bin the country is running as normal apart from disruptions because of on going incidents in London and the odd sus package thoughout the country ( even us carrrot crunchers get them) Not only are they doing the terrorist thing, normal street crime, robberies, traffic accidents, football matches , concerts and demos still have to be policed, Well done the Police [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Its funny how all of a sudden you applause the police, yet a few months back most people were slagging them off for not pulling their weight.... :roll:

Anyway I guess its the most they can do.

This country is already screwed up and can't be changed.

I dread to think what it will be like when/if I have kids!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I think The Police have done a fantastic job over the last week in catching the terrorists, undertaking controlled explosions and being vigilant at tube stations.

I often think they don't do a good job but i have to say well done to them this time.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

But even this time, most of their discoveries have been tip offs!

The two men arrested on Friday, they were tipped off by members of public, good on them for getting them out back to their stations in one piece, but what they do from there will show how good they are!

The easy part is done, finding out who is behind this and getting the proof is the hard part, and thatâ€™s were the police are clueless!

Hope they prove me wrong!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Hey, you should become a special and show them the way!  The vast majority of police work is intellegence led which includes tip offs from the public.

Havn't a clue who's behind it though :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> Hey, you should become a special and show them the way!  The vast majority of police work is intellegence led which includes tip offs from the public.
> 
> Havn't a clue who's behind it though :roll:


You should stop getting offended by my comments, tosser. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

fastasflip said:


> Hey, you should become a special and show them the way!  The vast majority of police work is intellegence led which includes tip offs from the public.
> 
> Havn't a clue who's behind it though :roll:


I heard it was Japanese Kamikaze's :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bottom line is that this topic is always going to be heated, as some are closer to the event than others. I'm OK Jack, as living in West Lancs the on-going Saga is not in my direct line of sight, although i was on Edgeware Rd tube station at a similar time on the 6th July, so does kinda bring it home.

My intial reaction is to round up anyone with even the slightest of possible links to terrorist cells or ethos & lock them up for as long as it takes in some high security facility & then ship them off to a distant land. This is of course far to general & by its own admission could appear racist, but that's my opinion & i know it would never work.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> But even this time, most of their discoveries have been tip offs!
> 
> The two men arrested on Friday, they were tipped off by members of public, good on them for getting them out back to their stations in one piece, but what they do from there will show how good they are!
> 
> ...


Very true, without tip offs the police are useless. Sometimes even with tip offs they are still useless-even with cameras!!! (sorry another story)

My parents are from India and I was born here. I think this country is way to soft. It needs to get stricter on pretty much everything. There are way too many "do gooders" out there and all ths bull about inhumanity.

If the Police have to do stop checks, so be it. If you are not British and have a probelm with random stop checks, pack your bags and leave the country then.

Anybody read that article about a group of guys who set fire to the Union Jack, and the Police didn't do anything. I personally would not fly the Union Jack, I would rather fly the Indian flag. However I respect the Union Jack and have nothing against it.

At the end of the day, this is England, if you dont like it, then leave.

Interesting Fact:
In China, if you are caught for Treason. The the criminal gets executed along with his parents, brothers, sisters, uncles and aunties. This way, if any of the family catch a member of the family being "naughty" they usually habd him in otherwise tehy all die. Obviously I dont condone this but I just thought it was rather interesting.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

we live in a very fickle society dont we..... we love Beckham one minute - no one can say a word out of place about him, then next minute he is the scum of the earth.... and if you still like or hate him you also are a to$$er, :?

yes the police did a great job getting the 4 (+) into custody (irrespective of how). I think the pictures we saw on Friday showed a top job! I for one certainly feel better/safer that there isnt (one of those) suicide bombers trapped and willing to do something very drastic again. Quite how one got to Rome is a concern, and thankfully he didnt take a flight down in the process...

it was said somewhere on this board before - police are only people like you or me... some here might even be a police / military :wink: it is therefore not surprising that given the cross sectcion of views, whether they be objective, defensive, racist, bigoted or simply not bothered that those same views are held withing the force also - and yes despite the controversy over dj c225's post - some probably like to play with dangerous toys too - this was straight from the horses mouth on a documentary where bomb disposal armed armed units were questioned over why they would do such a job... but the statement itself was perhaps a little too general, and no doubt a moot point with the 'Beckam is currently a hit brigade' :wink:

.... so back to, should I fake or not


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> When will all this end?


In 30-40 years time probably, once a generation has passed. Look to N. Ireland for indication.

It may however lessen quite quickly under some or all of following conditions:

- Bush dies/resigns.
- A more moderate US President is elected
- The US pulls out of Iraq and lets UN do the job.
- US modifies it's foreign policy both in the middle east and above all Israel.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

garyc said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > When will all this end?
> ...


I hope you are right gary... I'm not so optimistic... I think these religious extremists we see today will not stop until the west becomes more like the east.... :? I dont believe they can tolerate others living ith beliefs other than their own... :x


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > When will all this end?
> ...


I agree. However it will be worse this time round. I can't remember the IRA bombs as I wasn't even born when alot of them occurred but am I right in thinking they used to send a message to warn of a planted bomb?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


 This is the first post from you i agree with! In my opinion none of the events in London has any direct link with Gary's hopes. These extremist's have a future vision of the world that has no place for our way of life. 9/11 happened before Afganistan, or Iraq. Most Christians tolerate other faiths and belive there's room to respect others religion ( mosque's in Britain but how many Churches in Iran). I think i'm right in saying follower's of Islam belive it is the only true faith and that it is their duty to convert humanity to islam by persuasion. Extremist's belive it's best achieved by shocking and killing us. This threat is not going to go away by pulling out of Iraq or handing over Israel.That would just be the begining of the end. We can't reason with these people they would just see it as a sign of weakness and redouble their efforts to enslave us all


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Good thinking Batman.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


well I'm not going to say I'm pleased about that... :wink:

Mr Green I dont have a problem when people express an educated view, substantiated or even contentious - but outright hatred lead views are bigoted and racist. Thats not to say you are either, but the scant disregard for innocent human life such as the brazillian, is lowering yourself to the level of the extemist terrorists view on the lives of our innocent victims of "7/7" and "9/11".. If we are to expect innocent casualties at the hands of our own, then they have already won... If we are to condone such killings, then they have already won, if we cause infighting amonst a innocent multicultural Britain, then they have already won. The terrorist recruit extremist views by instilling a passion for a wrong belief, it is lead by the heart. What sets us (or some of us) apart is our ability to use our heads and not just shout "lynch them ALL" and the first wrong doing.

as far as churches in Iran - yes there are, a simple search on the web will answer that for you. Furthermore I wonder if you knew Tariq Aziz, the former Iraqi Deputy PM for Saddam Hussein is actually a Christian...... doesnt make you a good guy though, does it... :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


 And of course this work's both way's. >headteacher mode on< Wishing death or injury on someone in order to prove a point is an emotional reaction from the heart same as shouting "lynch them all" Ive been around on this forum long enough not to get upset with people with differing opinions. I also never make or react to personal attack's. You are of course a newbee, with opinion's you wish to express, but dont lower yourself to the mind set of terrorist's and wish harm to people in order to get your message across or try to bully your opinion's on to other people by making personal attack's. From reading your post's you are quite capable of putting your point of view across with out resorting to either. :wink: >headteacher mode off<


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote"In my opinion none of the events in London has any direct link with Gary's hopes. These extremist's have a future vision of the world that has no place for our way of life. 9/11 happened before Afganistan, or Iraq. Most Christians tolerate other faiths and belive there's room to respect others religion ( mosque's in Britain but how many Churches in Iran). I think i'm right in saying follower's of Islam belive it is the only true faith and that it is their duty to convert humanity to islam by persuasion. Extremist's belive it's best achieved by shocking and killing us. This threat is not going to go away by pulling out of Iraq or handing over Israel.That would just be the begining of the end. We can't reason with these people they would just see it as a sign of weakness and redouble their efforts to enslave us all Crying or Very sad" Unquote

Did you see the interview on TV. The one where a muslim cleric said that he wants to see the black flag of islam flying above 10 Downing Street. It beggers belief. Are we heading for civil war. I hope not.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Quote"In my opinion none of the events in London has any direct link with Gary's hopes. These extremist's have a future vision of the world that has no place for our way of life. 9/11 happened before Afganistan, or Iraq. Most Christians tolerate other faiths and belive there's room to respect others religion ( mosque's in Britain but how many Churches in Iran). I think i'm right in saying follower's of Islam belive it is the only true faith and that it is their duty to convert humanity to islam by persuasion. Extremist's belive it's best achieved by shocking and killing us. This threat is not going to go away by pulling out of Iraq or handing over Israel.That would just be the begining of the end. We can't reason with these people they would just see it as a sign of weakness and redouble their efforts to enslave us all Crying or Very sad" Unquote
> 
> Did you see the interview on TV. The one where a muslim cleric said that he wants to see the black flag of islam flying above 10 Downing Street. It beggers belief. Are we heading for civil war. I hope not.


It does make me laugh when you hear the fanatics talk about the U.K becoming a Islamic State, do they think that just over 1 million Muslims will convert the other 50+ million population from there faiths to Islam.........and they think they are enlightened :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


No, that's exactly what Bush and Blair _want_ you to think. :roll: :wink:

The most destructive nation bar none on the planet is the USA.

Look at the facts.

http://go.reuters.co.uk/newsArticle...toryID=814629&section=news&src=rss/uk/topNews

It has bombed 60 different countries (according to Tony Benn) since the atomic bombs were dropped. Each time it has been done in the name of peace and democracy but the real outcome is that the world has never seen so many wars as it does currently.

And we all feel so self righteous becouse we are 'under attack' from a very small bunch of nutters. So we started a Third Crusade through the middle east. That's the real problem

We need to think more laterally about the issue and be more creative.

:idea:

Each time we catch an islamic nutter, brainwash them (cos its obviously not that hard ) convert them to another faith and then send them back to their people as missionaries. Bit like the Jehovahs Witnesses. :wink:


----------

